# High CPU Usage (caused by almost every program)



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello to everyone,
OK, I am new on this forum and I am here because I need some help. I have problem with very high CPU usage on my computer and I don't know what is cosing it. Every time I start any of programs (Photoshop, TuneUp Utilities, Dreamweaver, even IE or Firefox, .... and every game I start  ) my CPU goes crazy and lately, because of that, computer just turned of a couple of times (with blue screen on). 
I started to Google a solution for this but I could not find any. I have laptop and it is not a bad one and it should be able to work with these programs (like it used to do) but simply it can't do anymore. I don't know if this is because of drivers, windows, svchost.exe, virus (I think that this is not causing it because I had run almost every protection that I know I didn't find anything on my computer [Programs: Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, Spybot, Avast, SUPERAntiSpyware ] ) problem or something else but simply I can't locate my problem

Here are my laptop specifications:
Acer Extensa 5635G
Intel Core 2 Duo processor T6570 (2.1 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
NVIDIA GeForce G105M Up to 2303 MB TurboCache
4 GB Memory
500 HD4
Windows 7

Please tell me what other informations you need so that I can write them here.

I know that this is pretty wide problem but still hope that somebody could help me. So thanks in advance


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you post a few of your *latest* (*only*) minidump files? They are located in C:\WINDOWS\Minidump. *ZIP* them and attach them to your next post.

Right-click the minidump file, select *Send To*, then select *Compressed (zipped) Folder*.

Windows will compress (zip) the file and save the new zipped file in the same location.

If you get an Access Denied error, *disable the UAC*.


And,

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

First of all thanks 
Now here is log file:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 21:20:41, on 09.11.2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16671)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Users\Pixies\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Pixies\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Pixies\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://suche.aon.at
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.at/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Telekom Austria TA AG
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - Global Startup: Empowering Technology Launcher.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} (SysInfo Class) - http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.3.11.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apache2.2 - Apache Software Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\bin\httpd.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Acer ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxcz_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxczcoms.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: srsfah - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\simlock remote client\fah\fah.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\TUProgSt.exe,-1 (TuneUp.ProgramStatisticsSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\TUProgSt.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless ZeroConfig Service (ZcfgSvc7) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZCfgSvc7.exe

--
End of file - 9026 bytes

End in attachment are two Compressed dmp files . There where only these two so I uploaded both.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Both minidump files point to *Seehcri.sys *as a probable cause. It's a driver for *Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications*.


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

Hm, ok. I just uninstall that driver and now I will try to see if that helps. 

By the way I didn't ask, when do I need to make HijackThis log file. I am saying that because at the time I made it, I was not having these problems with high CPU usage. 
Anyway, thank you a lot. Hope this will help me 
As soon as I test my computer I'll write if this helped me


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

OK, I tested my computer but I didn't noticed any big difference. I'am posting another HijackThis log file, that I have made during my high CPU usage. I started a game (football manager) and as before my CPU usage started to grow, my computer became hot and my cooler started to work as crazy trying to cool it down. So, just as before I unistall this Sonny Ericsson driver. Hope somebody could give me another advice how to deal with this. Thanks in advance 

Log file:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 02:56:47, on 11.11.2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16671)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\EA SPORTS\FIFA MANAGER 10\Manager10.exe
C:\Users\Pixies\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Pixies\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Pixies\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Pixies\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://suche.aon.at
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.at/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Telekom Austria TA AG
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Uninstall Adobe Download Manager] "C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\NOS\bin\getPlus_Helper_3004.dll",Uninstall /IE2883E8F-472F-4fb0-9522-AC9BF37916A7 /Get1noarp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - Global Startup: Empowering Technology Launcher.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} (SysInfo Class) - http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.3.11.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apache2.2 - Apache Software Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\bin\httpd.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Acer ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxcz_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxczcoms.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: srsfah - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\simlock remote client\fah\fah.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\TUProgSt.exe,-1 (TuneUp.ProgramStatisticsSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\TUProgSt.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless ZeroConfig Service (ZcfgSvc7) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZCfgSvc7.exe

--
End of file - 9410 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you tell which process(es) is/are having high CPU usage?

You can download the free *Process Explorer*.

Process Explorer doesn't require any installation. Simply run the executable file once downloaded. Then, configure the Process Explorer window to your liking. You can even replace the Task Manager (CTRL+ALT+DEL) by clicking on *Options* > *Replace Task Manager*. You'll get a lot more features and details than with the Task Manager.


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

OK, for example if I am using (is open) game (last scenario was football manager) then it is always that file I am using (it is the same with Photoshop, TuneUp...) and two svchost.exe files (one is system file and the other one is network file) goes crazy. But their CPU usage is varying from 0% - 50% or 70% depending how many CPU is left. Also on of these two svchost files is always using 104,628K - 120,000 K of RAM memory. I am not sure but it seems to me a little to much but I am not sure. And when I go to see about more details for this file I get these informations (for services that are in it):

wudfsvc - windows driver foundation 
wlansvc - WLAN
wdiSytemHost - 
UxSms - 
TrksWks - 
SysMain - Superfetch
PcaSvc - 
Netman - 
HomeGroupListener -
CscService - 
AudioEndpointBuilder -

(I didn't write description because it is on German  )

Perhaps you could tell me if there is something to much or if I have to shut it down or ... I don't know, something, anything 
Once again thanks for your trouble


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Also on of these two svchost files is always using 104,628K - 120,000 K of RAM memory.


Which one? > right-click the *svchost.exe* process and click *Properties*. Then, select the *Image* tab. Copy the text inside the *Command line* bar and paste it in your next reply.


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok this is command line:

C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted

and in process explorer it is marked under PID with this number 1004. Don't know if this helps anything.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What are the exact *services* in there? Sorry for asking, I only have Windows XP at hand.


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

As I already said in previous post:

wudfsvc - windows driver foundation 
wlansvc - WLAN
wdiSytemHost - 
UxSms - 
TrksWks - 
SysMain - Superfetch
PcaSvc - 
Netman - 
HomeGroupListener -
CscService - 
AudioEndpointBuilder -


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download *SINO*.

Run the program.

Add a check mark on *Services*.

Click *Run Scan!*

A Notepad window will open with the text report.

Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

OK, sorry didn't know for this SINO.
Here is log file:

*System Investigator by Olrik*
Log Created On: 1743_11-11-2010
SINO Version: 3.1.0.0

Total RAM: 4060 MB | Free RAM: 1599 MB | Pagefile Size: 4060 MB
C: | 63288 MB out of 122899 MB Free | Lokale Festplatte 
D: | 29041 MB out of 61499 MB Free | Lokale Festplatte 
E: | 93138 MB out of 255999 MB Free | Lokale Festplatte 
F: | None | CD

*<<<< MS Services >>>>*

Anwendungserfahrung (AeLookupSvc) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Gatewaydienst auf Anwendungsebene (ALG) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
Windows-Audio-Endpunkterstellung (AudioEndpointBuilder) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Windows-Audio (AudioSrv) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
Basisfiltermodul (BFE) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
Intelligenter Hintergrundübertragungsdienst (BITS) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Computerbrowser (Browser) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Kryptografiedienste (CryptSvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
Offlinedateien (CscService) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
DCOM-Server-Prozessstart (DcomLaunch) - Running [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
DHCP-Client (Dhcp) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
DNS-Client (Dnscache) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
Diagnoserichtliniendienst (DPS) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
Extensible Authentication-Protokoll (EapHost) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Windows-Ereignisprotokoll (eventlog) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
COM+-Ereignissystem (EventSystem) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Funktionssuchanbieter-Host (fdPHost) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Funktionssuche-Ressourcenveröffentlichung (FDResPub) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
Gruppenrichtlinienclient (gpsvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Heimnetzgruppen-Listener (HomeGroupListener) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Heimnetzgruppen-Anbieter (HomeGroupProvider) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
IKE- und AuthIP IPsec-Schlüsselerstellungsmodule (IKEEXT) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
IP-Hilfsdienst (iphlpsvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetSvcs
CNG-Schlüsselisolation (KeyIso) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
Server (LanmanServer) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Arbeitsstationsdienst (LanmanWorkstation) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
TCP/IP-NetBIOS-Hilfsdienst (lmhosts) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
Multimediaklassenplaner (MMCSS) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Windows-Firewall (MpsSvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
Netzwerkverbindungen (Netman) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Netzwerklistendienst (netprofm) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
NLA (Network Location Awareness) (NlaSvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
Netzwerkspeicher-Schnittstellendienst (nsi) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Peernetzwerkidentitäts-Manager (p2pimsvc) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
Peernetzwerk-Gruppenzuordnung (p2psvc) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
Programmkompatibilitäts-Assistent-Dienst (PcaSvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Plug & Play (PlugPlay) - Running [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
Peer Name Resolution-Protokoll (PNRPsvc) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
IPsec-Richtlinien-Agent (PolicyAgent) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
Stromversorgung (Power) - Running [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
Benutzerprofildienst (ProfSvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
RAS-Verbindungsverwaltung (RasMan) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
RPC-Endpunktzuordnung (RpcEptMapper) - Running [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
Remoteprozeduraufruf (RPC) (RpcSs) - Running [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
Sicherheitskonto-Manager (SamSs) - Running [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
Aufgabenplanung (Schedule) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Benachrichtigungsdienst für Systemereignisse (SENS) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung (SharedAccess) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Shellhardwareerkennung (ShellHWDetection) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Druckwarteschlange (Spooler) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
SSDP-Suche (SSDPSRV) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
SSTP-Dienst (SstpSvc) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Windows-Bilderfassung (WIA) (stisvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
Superfetch (SysMain) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Telefonie (TapiSrv) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
Designs (Themes) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Überwachung verteilter Verknüpfungen (Client) (TrkWks) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
UPnP-Gerätehost (upnphost) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
Sitzungs-Manager für Desktopfenster-Manager (UxSms) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Diagnosediensthost (WdiServiceHost) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Windows Defender (WinDefend) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
Windows-Verwaltungsinstrumentation (Winmgmt) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Automatische WLAN-Konfiguration (Wlansvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Windows Media Player-Netzwerkfreigabedienst (WMPNetworkSvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe"
Sicherheitscenter (wscsvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
Windows Search (WSearch) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe /Embedding
Windows Update (wuauserv) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Windows Driver Foundation - Benutzermodus-Treiberframework (wudfsvc) - Running [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Anwendungsidentität (AppIDSvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
Anwendungsinformationen (Appinfo) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Anwendungsverwaltung (AppMgmt) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
ActiveX-Installer (AxInstSV) (AxInstSV) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k AxInstSVGroup
BitLocker-Laufwerkverschlüsselungsdienst (BDESVC) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Bluetooth-Unterstützungsdienst (bthserv) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k bthsvcs
Zertifikatverteilung (CertPropSvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X86 (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Stopped [Disabled | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
COM+-Systemanwendung (COMSysApp) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235}
Defragmentierung (defragsvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k defragsvc
Automatische Konfiguration (verkabelt) (dot3svc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Verschlüsselndes Dateisystem (EFS) (EFS) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
Windows Media Center-Empfängerdienst (ehRecvr) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
Windows Media Center-Planerdienst (ehSched) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
Fax (Fax) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
Windows-Dienst für Schriftartencache (FontCache) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
Windows Presentation Foundation-Schriftartcache 3.0.0.0 (FontCache3.0.0.0) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
Zugriff auf Eingabegeräte (hidserv) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Integritätsschlüssel- und Zertifikatverwaltung (hkmsvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Windows CardSpace (idsvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe"
PnP-X-IP-Busenumerator (IPBusEnum) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
KtmRm für Distributed Transaction Coordinator (KtmRm) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceAndNoImpersonation
Verbindungsschicht-Topologieerkennungs-Zuordnungsprogramm (lltdsvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Media Center Extender-Dienst (Mcx2Svc) - Stopped [Disabled | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
Distributed Transaction Coordinator (MSDTC) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
Microsoft iSCSI-Initiator-Dienst (MSiSCSI) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Windows Installer (msiserver) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\msiexec.exe /V
NAP-Agent (Network Access Protection) (napagent) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
Anmeldedienst (Netlogon) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
Net.Tcp-Portfreigabedienst (NetTcpPortSharing) - Stopped [Disabled | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe"
BranchCache (PeerDistSvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k PeerDist
Leistungsprotokolle und -warnungen (pla) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
PNRP-Computernamenveröffentlichungs-Dienst (PNRPAutoReg) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
Geschützter Speicher (ProtectedStorage) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
Verbessertes Windows-Audio/Video-Streaming (QWAVE) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
Verwaltung für automatische RAS-Verbindung (RasAuto) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Routing und RAS (RemoteAccess) - Stopped [Disabled | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Remoteregistrierung (RemoteRegistry) - Stopped [Disabled | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k regsvc
RPC-Locator (RpcLocator) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
Smartcard (SCardSvr) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
Richtlinie zum Entfernen der Scmartcard (SCPolicySvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Windows-Sicherung (SDRSVC) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k SDRSVC
Sekundäre Anmeldung (seclogon) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Adaptive Helligkeit (SensrSvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
Konfiguration für Remotedesktops (SessionEnv) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
SNMP-Trap (SNMPTRAP) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
Software Protection (sppsvc) - Stopped [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
SPP-Benachrichtigungsdienst (sppuinotify) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Speicherdienst (StorSvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Microsoft-Softwareschattenkopie-Anbieter (swprv) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k swprv
Tablet PC-Eingabedienst (TabletInputService) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
TPM-Basisdienste (TBS) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
Remotedesktopdienste (TermService) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
Server für Threadsortierung (THREADORDER) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Windows Modules Installer (TrustedInstaller) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
Erkennung interaktiver Dienste (UI0Detect) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
Anschlussumleitung für Remotedesktopdienst im Benutzermodus (UmRdpService) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
Anmeldeinformationsverwaltung (VaultSvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
Virtueller Datenträger (vds) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
Volumeschattenkopie (VSS) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
Windows-Zeitgeber (W32Time) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Blockebenen-Sicherungsmodul (wbengine) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe"
Windows-Biometriedienst (WbioSrvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k WbioSvcGroup
Windows-Sofortverbindung - Konfigurationsregistrierungsstelle (wcncsvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
Windows-Farbsystem (WcsPlugInService) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k wcssvc
Diagnosesystemhost (WdiSystemHost) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
WebClient (WebClient) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Windows-Ereignissammlung (Wecsvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
Unterstützung in der Systemsteuerung unter Lösungen für Probleme (wercplsupport) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Windows-Fehlerberichterstattungsdienst (WerSvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
WinHTTP-Web Proxy Auto-Discovery-Dienst (WinHttpAutoProxySvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Windows-Remoteverwaltung (WS-Verwaltung) (WinRM) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
WMI-Leistungsadapter (wmiApSrv) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
Parental Controls (WPCSvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
Enumeratordienst für tragbare Geräte (WPDBusEnum) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
WWAN - automatische Konfiguration (WwanSvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork

*<<<< Non-MS Services >>>>*

avast! Antivirus (avast! Antivirus) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe"
avast! Mail Scanner (avast! Mail Scanner) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe"
avast! Web Scanner (avast! Web Scanner) - Running [Manual | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe"
Acer ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerSvc.exe
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
lxcz_device (lxcz_device) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\lxczcoms.exe -service
NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Pausable] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless ZeroConfig Service (ZcfgSvc7) - Running [Auto | Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZCfgSvc7.exe
Adobe LM Service (Adobe LM Service) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe"
Apache2.2 (Apache2.2) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\bin\httpd.exe" -k runservice
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X64 (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64) - Stopped [Disabled | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86 (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - Stopped [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64 (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64) - Stopped [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
FLEXnet Licensing Service (FLEXnet Licensing Service) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe"
FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 (FLEXnet Licensing Service 64) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe"
Leistungsindikator-DLL-Host (PerfHost) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\SysWow64\perfhost.exe
srsfah (srsfah) - Stopped [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - "C:\Program Files (x86)\simlock remote client\fah\fah.exe" -svcstart -d "C:\Program Files (x86)\simlock remote client\fah"
TuneUp Drive Defrag-Dienst (TuneUp.Defrag) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe
TuneUp Program Statistics Service (TuneUp.ProgramStatisticsSvc) - Stopped [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\TUProgSt.exe
TuneUp Designerweiterung (UxTuneUp) - Stopped [Auto | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Windows-Aktivierungstechnologieservice (WatAdminSvc) - Stopped [Manual | Not_Stoppable | Not_Pausable] - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe

------ End of File ------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Locate the *Superfetch* (SysMain) service.

*Stop* it and change its *Startup Type* to *Disabled*.

This is a test. I've seen this service causing similar issues before. If you don't notice any significant improvement, simply re-enable it.


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

Hm, wow when I turned it down RAM memory for this process (svchost.exe) sinked from 115,000 K to 10,000 K immediately. Think this could help it but first I have to test it a little bit  Thanks 

And I have a question about this process (services), do you know what is it and will it make something else go down. I mean does something else use it?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*SuperFetch* is a technology that pre-loads commonly used applications into memory to reduce their load times. It is based on the "prefetcher" function in Windows XP.
The intent is to improve performance in situations where running an anti-virus scan or back-up utility would result in otherwise recently-used information being paged out to disk, or disposed from in-memory caches, resulting in lengthy delays when a user comes back to their computer after a period of non-use.
SuperFetch also keeps track of what times of day those applications are used, which allows it to intelligently pre-load information that is expected to be used in the near future.
By default the necessary files are loaded into main memory, but using a feature called ReadyBoost, Windows Vista and Windows 7 can use alternate storage such as USB flash drives, thereby freeing up main memory. Although hard disks usually have higher data transfer rates, flash drives can be faster for small files or non-sequential I/O because of their short random seek times.

*Superfetch*


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

OK, Thanks on information 
Think I won't need it so much. But first I'll have to test it and see if there is an improvement. Hopefully soon, I'll mark this post as solved


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!

Feel free to post back if the problem returns.


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello, again 
Problem that I am having is still there. Turning of superfetch didn't help in a way of making my CPU going normal but only helped to low memory at svchost.exe. Which is OK but I am still having problem with my high CPU. For example, today I tried to watch football (soccer) game online and my Firefox made my CPU goes up to 70%. I put the photo of task manager in attachment so you could see it. Please do you now some other solution to solve this problem. Is there anything else I could turn off or make any update? Once again thanks in advance.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

So, I'm guessing the high CPU usage affects random processes, none in particular?


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

I guess so. Is there any help for this?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Does this seem to happen particularly while playing games or watching videos?


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

The most notable is when I play games and when I watch videos (from youtube, or any kind of streaming) but it sometimes occur while using other programs like TunUp utilitis or photoshop.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Most of those applications use a important amount of system resources.

Make sure you have the latest driver for your display adapter.

You can also test your RAM with a *Memtest*. Burn the ISO image to a CD/DVD and boot from it. Leave the test running overnight.

*How to Boot From CD/DVD*


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

OK, thanks I'll try it tonight


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Also consider a possible overheating. Check your fans or dust accumulation.


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok, where to start. First of all I have to say that I am having this overheating problem but I thought that this was caused by high CPU usage of some programs. In other words my cooler starts to work like crazy when some program starts to use more than 70% of CPU. And I thought that this was normal.
I boot my computer with Memtest and there I got the problem. It is not the problem with my RAM but it is the problem with overheating. My computer just shuts down. My first test was after I used my computer for a couple of hours, and test came only to 3 or 5%. After that computer shut down. At first my cooler started to work normally and then louder and louder until computer shut down. I did the procedure once again and result was the same. 
After that I waited 15-20 min to see if there will be some difference. And this time test came somewhere between 20-25% and again my computer shut itself off. Then I waited until then next morning and tried to test computer before I started to use my computer and this time test came to 40-42%. (during this period test didn't find any error)
So I believe I can say that I am having this overheating problem. Can you tell me what could be the solution for this. Is it cleaning my computer or something else. Please tell me, so I could do something. 
And again thank you so much for helping


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If it is indeed overheating, you can start by dusting the interior of the box. Make sure the computer is powered down and even unplug it before opening the box.

You could also have a faulty *power supply* causing the computer to shut down like that unexpectably.


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello, cleaning of my laptop seems impossible. I have laptop acer Extensa 5635G which doesn't have separate why to my cooler, that means that I have to open my hole computer and to separate every element of it in order to be able to reach my cooler. I no this sounds pretty unrealistic but simply it is just like that. When I was buying this laptop I didn't put attention to my cooler 
And about that other thing - power supply, I think this is not a problem. I was using my laptop on different places with different electrical sockets and the problem remains. 

Now I have a couple of questions: Is it possible to clean cooler some other way then puting your computer in to small pieces?
Could this problem (overheating) be caused by something other then dusted cooler (for example, bad drivers or ...) ?
Again sorry for your trouble and thanks in advance


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've seen computers with two fans but only one was actually working. That is not easy to notice...

As for dust, at least make sure the air intake and outlet are completely free.


----------



## MuazII (Nov 9, 2010)

I made that possible, and this laptop doesn't have to coolers  I am 100% sure in that


----------

